# Locating Studs Behind Stucco Wall



## Wildom (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

I want to build an attached pergola in my backyard. My outside wall is stucco. How do i locate the studs for the ledger attachment?
Thanks for any help.


William


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

There's always a stud on one side or the other of a receptacle if you have one on the inside, then extrapolate, 16 o/c.
(pull the cover off. If you need to, tap a nail in alongside the box -but not in the box!- to determine).
(make sure the box isn't attached to a window or door stud, which isn't on 16" layout)


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

In my opinion you are going to want to remove the stucco at the ledger attachment down to the framing so to be sure to get a good secure attachment as well as being able to flash it correctly.

Attaching a ledger on top of stucco, especially if there is 1" foam behind the stucco doesn't provide secure attachment.

Maybe some others will speak otherwise to the situation, I'm just telling you what I would do.



Edit, I just re-read that it's just going to be a pergola, without a solid roof. You might be able to get away with it, but if you are attaching it to your house are you getting inspections, the inspector will probably speak to this.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

For a pergola don't attach it to the house. The stucco should be cut away to attach the ledger and when you do, theres a danger of the weather getting inside and causing major problems.

Make the pergola self supporting by putting in piers and a beam.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm with Wilde on this one. Stucco is prone to cracking and leaking enough.
No need to make a direct line for the water to get in.
Use 6 X 6's not 4 X 4's. Less twisting, checking, bowing.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

For an arbor like the op is talking about, what is the purpose behind removing the stucco and in-setting the ledger?

It seems to me that that is just extra work and expense for no particular gain and would be making the house more vulnerable to water infiltration.

Especially unhelpful if it is directly under and eave.

Andy.


----------

